#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  AWS Handbook Volume 2 9th edition

## InspectorFortMac

Hello,



I am going to write my weld examiner and was looking for a free version of AWS handbook volume 2 9th edition. I owned this book back in college but I have lost it somewhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,See More: AWS Handbook Volume 2 9th edition

----------


## abu_aisha

I have only 8th edition. Just tell me if you want it.

----------


## steven002

dear Sir !
can u send it to mail.
truongbtk2000@gmail.com
tks so much.

----------


## steven002

dear Sir !
can u send it to mail.
truongbtk2000@gmail.com
tks so much.

----------

